# General > Gardening >  Olrig House Garden Tour

## mostlyharmless

Olrig House will continue garden tours throughout the month of June at 11am and 1pm Saturdays, please come along to a tour given by the Head Gardener. Contact Graham on 07707642004 to book. Or just come along and meet at Olrig House car park. £4 each.  If you have a group you would like to book at a different time to Saturday just give Graham a call and arrange this with him. The gardens are not open to the public outside of garden tours.

----------

